# Fan Keeps Running And Making Things Slow



## banderas24 (Oct 4, 2006)

My fan just keeps running on my computer making it hard to be online because everything is like super slow while this happens. 

Does Anyone 
know what I should do please help?


I Also need to know where to get either a good cheap anti-virus or free one mine is expiring tomorrow.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If the fans are running and things are slowing down, it sounds to me like the computer is overheating. When this happens the fans will go to 100% and if you have an Intel cpu will thermally throttle down in speed to what ever it was set to in the bios (usually 50%) to help try and cool things down. When the temps return to normal the fans slow down, and the cpu increases in speed (back to normal)
For a free Anti-virus program look at either AVAST or AVG both are free for home users and are very good.
If you would list your components or tell us what computer you have it would help us figure out what else is going on. I suggest you blow out the computer with a can of dust-off, and make sure any air inlet filters (if any) are clean for starters.


----------



## banderas24 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Thank You*

My Pc is A Compaq Evo 1.7 Ghz looks like Presario style almost


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If this is your computer reviews.cnet.com/Compaq_Evo_D500_Pentium_4_1_7_GHz_256_MB_20_GB Then my original belief is true....you should blow out all the dust from your computer....I suspect that has not been done in a while and it is simply overheating. You may also wish to consider redoing your thermal paste, remember to remove all of the old paste before applying the new stuff....AS5 is considered to be the best thermal compound right now....arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions Also, check to see that all your fans are operating....cpu heatsink, case fans, psu, etc.


----------

